# 2005 Nissan Altima SL 3.5 ?



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi i have a 05 Nissan Altima 3.5SL ,I wanted to know if my power doors are suppose to auto lock , when the car goes into drive, because mind does'nt, if anyone knows please inform?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dont know for sure, but I would think your owners man would tell you


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

I have an 04 2.5 and the doors do not auto lock.


----------

